# Red Turns Orange When We Sublimate Phone Cases



## presboutique (Jun 10, 2009)

We are having some problems with the color red turning to orange when we sublimate on iphone cases. We have adjusted the color, tried different paper, adjusted the temperature and press time and we are still having the same problem. It prints out dark red, but when we press it, it turns orange. Help!!!!


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Does this just happen on iphone cases, or blanks you are using?

What ink are you using?
What printer are you using?
What printer/ink ICC profile are you using?
What graphics program are you using?


----------



## carbonaro (Jun 28, 2013)

hi pisquee
i'm literately new to the sublimation world, but picking up from people experiences.
i'm for sure facing the same problem where the red turns to orange when i sublimate aluminum license plates.
using a epson photo 1400 that runs a bulk sublimation ink from china, im not using any icc profile... i set it up for matte paper, photo, high speed, edge smoothing.
icc mode : driver icm (basic)
input profile : adobe rgb (1998)
intent : perceptual
printer profile: epson standard 

and finally im using coreldraw x3 as program.

thank you for taking the time and reading it


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

The printer profile being set to "Epson standard" means that Photoshop is expecting that the printer has normal Epson inks in it, so adjust colours to fit them. As you don't, this is why your colours are off. You NEED an ICC profile making for your printer/ink combination.


----------



## carbonaro (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you for replying 
I already spoke to my ink supplier and they said that they don't have any type of icc profile they can provide me.
Instead they ask me to set up my printer as I mentioned.
And I'm not sure how can I adjust the colors to fit.
As far as the sublimation paper is the royal sublimation paper.


----------



## sherwin1988 (Apr 26, 2013)

i had this iss have you tried a new ICC

i also got a issue anyone help:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t225090.html


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

presboutique said:


> We are having some problems with the color red turning to orange when we sublimate on iphone cases. We have adjusted the color, tried different paper, adjusted the temperature and press time and we are still having the same problem. It prints out dark red, but when we press it, it turns orange. Help!!!!


Can you provide a pic?


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

search with google, or on Ebay for "custom icc" to get one made


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

sounds like your magenta is not firing correctly...trying to do sublimation without a specific ICC for the ink/printer is like trying to swim upstream with hands/feet tied...I have been doing sublimation since 1997 and I NEVER print with out a good ICC profile...all sublimation ink is not the same quality..and you need a correct match between ink and ICC profile. When I have changed inks,,,,I purge the system of old ink and install new ICC that comes with the ink...if the ink supplier does not have one...run the other direction


----------



## presboutique (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm going to try resetting my ICC profile as I'm still having problems. I'm using a Ricoh printer. I've made some adjustments and when I print it on sublimation paper, the color looks perfect, but when I apply the heat to dye the items the dark red turns orange. I've tried different pressures and times and temperatures of anywhere from 350-400.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Two people are trying to use the same thread, and their issues are different. For the OP, reds turning orange is a classic color profile issue. I'd concentrate on that first. Maybe it's not the right profile for your sub inks, or your software is not set up properly. 

In most software you need to set up in two locations to use a separate printer profile: in the main print dialog, plus in the printer driver. In the printer driver you tell the printer "don't try to manage colors." If you don't do this, the printer will attempt to re-correct the colors being provided by the profile. They end up just fighting each other.

Note that programs like Corel Draw/Paint and Photoshop have a separate *document* profile setting. This is completely different. Don't try to set the printer profile here. As a matter of workflow, settle on a consistent document profile -- most of us use sRGB or Adobe 1998 -- so that when you work with your files the program isn't constantly converting the colors.


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

If your using a spot color for an RGB Red and that code is (R)255 (G)0 (B)0 try changing the (R)255 to 170. I had the same issue on my very first sub job where my Reds were orange or worse. You may also have this issue with Blues


----------



## sidelinesnapshot (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't know if this helps at all, but when I changed the color mode from RGB to CMYK, all of my reds printed correctly.


----------



## JJ203 (Mar 9, 2014)

cornpopps said:


> If your using a spot color for an RGB Red and that code is (R)255 (G)0 (B)0 try changing the (R)255 to 170. I had the same issue on my very first sub job where my Reds were orange or worse. You may also have this issue with Blues


Hi, 
Your assistance with the red changes may have resolved my continuous orange instead of red issue. Could you please tell me what changes you are making to the blue?
Thank you,
Janine


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

For Navy with RGB I use R:7 G:7 B:61 and that has worked for me
For Royal R:5 G:0 B:153 give me a pretty decent royal


----------

